# Letter ending



## MonsieurAquilone

Bonjour a tous.
Buongiorno a tutti.

Je cherche une bonne traduction pour la phrase, en italien, "Je vous prie de croire, Monsieur, a l'assurance de mes salutations distinguees".

Merci.
Grazie.


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

J'ai du mal a traduire cette phrase!  Mon italien n'existe pas!


----------



## lightbluefeather

Bonjour,

à la lettre, c'est:

"Signore, La prego di credere all'assicurazione dei miei distinti saluti" 

mais ce n'est pas une phrase qu'on utilise pour conclure une lettre. La formule la plus prochaine est:

"L'occasione è gradita/grata per porgerLe distinti saluti" ou bien "Ci è gradita/grata l'occasione per porgerLe distinti saluti", qui signifient à peu près: "en cette heureuse occasion nous vous assurons notres salutations distinguées"

Gradita et grata sont des synonimes dans cette formule.

Je n'utilise pas souvent le français: s'il te plait, corrige mes fautes!


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Merci pour votre aide! Grazie!  En fait, 'ci' signifie moi et la personne dont je parle, n'est-ce pas...?


----------



## lightbluefeather

MonsieurAquilone said:
			
		

> Merci pour votre aide! Grazie! En fait, 'ci' signifie moi et la personne dont je parle, n'est-ce pas...?


 
Pardon, j'ai fait une faute là! 'Ci' signifie 'à nous' (on l'utilise quand'on parle au nom d'un groupe, une entreprise, une équipe, etc), alors que 'mi' signifie 'à moi'. Tous les deux sont corrects, mais la deuxiéme est la traduction la plus fidèle.

"Mi è gradita l'occasione per porgere distinti saluti" ->à moi
"Ci è gradita l'occasione per porgere distinti saluti" ->à nous
"È gradita l'occasione per porgere distinti saluti" ->en general!


----------



## Necsus

Aussi "*Colgo/Cogliamo* l'occasione per porgere distinti saluti".


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Merci pour votre aide!!!


----------

